# المواصفات الخليجية لمياه الشرب



## ALAA ORABI (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*لا إله الا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين*
* :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77:*
* :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: *
* :77: :77: :77: :77:*
:77: :77:
:77:


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (31 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
هل هذا موضوع ام سؤال 
وبالتوفيق


----------



## ALAA ORABI (2 يناير 2012)

عذراً لأني لم أستطع تحميلها بالموقع


----------

